# The mysterious pianist



## Herman Witkam (May 18, 2005)

Apparently this stuff doesn't only happen in films:
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_1397048.html

EDIT: damn...they found his identity 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/4557619.stm


----------



## choc0thrax (May 18, 2005)

Why is this news? 8)


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 18, 2005)

It's not any less news than the playstation


----------



## Niah (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that on TV. Pretty intriguing!


----------



## choc0thrax (May 18, 2005)

Playstation 3 is big news. This is just some guy that plays piano well and decides not to talk.


----------



## lux (May 18, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> This is just some guy that plays piano well and decides not to talk.



something to learn from, uh? :D 

Luca


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 18, 2005)

It sounds like he's autistic, at least that was my first reaction.

And while it would be fun scoring games (I've never done one), I just don't get the fascination. My daughter has fun with a karaoke one and another one with dance steps, but other than that they seem to me about as interesting as watching paint drip.

Good pinball machines are fun, but it's real reality, not virtual reality.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 18, 2005)

I think autism has many forms, from Asberger's to the appearance of being a vegetable (but actually there's a whole lot going on with autistic people).


----------



## José Herring (May 18, 2005)

Very interesting topic.

I read somewhere that the artistic mind is separate from the purely cognitive functions of the mind. That you can be f***ed up in everyway mentally but still be able to produce music and paintings.

I guess that kind of explains why so many great artist are complete basketcases and yet can still do great art. Beethoven, Mozart(to some degree) Van Gogh, Micheal Jackson( oohh, did I type that or think it?)

What do you think?

Jose


----------



## Jackull (May 18, 2005)

well, the piano man could be the next david helfgot or the beautiful mind.
bottom line i guess we should have some equilibrium in our life....

ok lets get back to work  

JACKuLL


----------



## handz (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, this is interesting story, first thing that came on my mind was - Helfgot


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 19, 2005)

ok you know its bad when Jose gets Banned... :shock:


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2005)

evan gamble said:


> ok you know its bad when Jose gets Banned... :shock:



Are you comparing me to the Helfgot guy? :( 

:lol: Jose


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 19, 2005)

> read somewhere that the artistic mind is separate from the purely cognitive functions of the mind. That you can be f***ed up in everyway mentally but still be able to produce music and paintings.



Autism isn't a cognitive disorder, i.e. autistic people are just as intelligent as anyone else - it's just a certain kind of processing that's awry. And there are all kinds of idiot savants, I believe some of whom are actually autistic, so they're not really idiots.

By the way, I think you know that autistic and artistic are two different things, right? I don't want to patronize you, I just wasn't 100% sure we were in the same thread.


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> > read somewhere that the artistic mind is separate from the purely cognitive functions of the mind. That you can be f***ed up in everyway mentally but still be able to produce music and paintings.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I think you know that autistic and artistic are two different things, right? I don't want to patronize you, I just wasn't 100% sure we were in the same thread.



LOL. Yes I know Nick. I know the difference.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## ComposerDude (Aug 23, 2005)

Turns out the Piano Man was *choosing* to not talk, wasn't quite the virtuoso of earlier reports, and has been sent home to Germany.

http://news.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.j ... iano23.xml

An intriguing story while it lasted...


----------



## José Herring (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess the only thing he was really good at was fooling his mental health care givers....doh!

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww what a surprise. Didn't see that coming. 8)


----------



## Ed (Aug 23, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I just don't get the fascination. My daughter has fun with a karaoke one and another one with dance steps, but other than that they seem to me about as interesting as watching paint drip.



i think you have been playing the wrong kind of games :D


----------



## ComposerDude (Aug 23, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Awww what a surprise. Didn't see that coming. 8)



Choco said, May 18 2005: "This is just some guy that plays piano well and _decides not to talk._" Good call.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 23, 2005)

Not surprising since i'm always right about everything.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 23, 2005)

I really went ROFLMAO with that post on NS about him playing the One Note Samba for two hours in a row :lol:


----------



## handz (Aug 23, 2005)

FUD of the year, definitely! heh.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 23, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Not surprising since i'm always right about everything.



What's that? Some kind of sixth hobo sense?


----------



## jc5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> > Not surprising since i'm always right about everything.
> ...



You must understand that hobos are like Cassandra - they see all, only no one listens because they insist on carrying about bottles of their own urine at all times. :oops:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 23, 2005)

jc5 said:


> You must understand that hobos are like Cassandra -



Oh, and we all know what happened to her :-P


----------

